# Espuma RD50



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Really need to find a new tyre dressing as I am not happy with the 3 I own. AG is just too runny, Megs Endurance too glossy and as for AF Satin initial look is fantastic but it disappears overnight for some strange reason. Can you only get RD50 in 5lt containers? Thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Really need to find a new tyre dressing as I am not happy with the 3 I own. AG is just too runny, Megs Endurance too glossy and as for AF Satin initial look is fantastic but it disappears overnight for some strange reason. Can you only get RD50 in 5lt containers? Thanks


Unfortunately yes it only comes in 5 litre size, but trust me it is a fantastic tyre dressing :thumb:

Keep an eye out for the Espuma RD50 group buy thread as Dan may sell it in 1 litre sizes again in the New Year if the demand is there for it. :thumb:

See link here.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A few happy bunnies on this "small" thread testify to it. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Tips, I knew you would be the first to reply on this one for some strange reason. Would it be worth buying the 5lt or would it expire before I ever finished it. My tyres are the only thing that I need to find a solution to.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Thanks Tips, I knew you would be the first to reply on this one for some strange reason. Would it be worth buying the 5lt or would it expire before I ever finished it. My tyres are the only thing that I need to find a solution to.


I've worked out that 1 litre of RD50 would last me about 2 years if I dress my tyres once every 6-8 weeks.

I know some of the pro detailers have barely made a dint in their 5 litre tins, and are still using it to great effect after 3+ years of ownership of it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tip's just wanted to find out how long is the durability of this RD 50 tyre dressing please.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Tip's just wanted to find out how long is the durability of this RD 50 tyre dressing please.


About 4-6 weeks on a daily driver (100 miles a week) during the winter.

About 6-8 weeks on a daily driver (100+miles a week) in the spring/summer.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Tips, looks like I would be better off waiting for a group buy if 5lt would last approx ten years.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Thanks Tips, looks like I would be better off waiting for a group buy if 5lt would last approx ten years.


True Dat. :thumb:

Whack your name on the group buy list, there's a few peeps chomping at the bit already. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I might add myself to the list as well :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi Tips, don't want to push my luck but where do I find this list on the site?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I think I might add myself to the list as well :thumb:


£11 quid (plus postage) for a litre of tyre dressing that could last you 1-2 years depending on use.

By comparison 1 litre of Gtechniq T1 which has similar durability but is too greasy looking for me is £40 by comparison :doublesho

Trip, I know you are a big fan of the wet look type of tyre dressing so RD50 may not be the "one" for you bud.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Hi Tips, don't want to push my luck but where do I find this list on the site?


See link here.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> £11 quid (plus postage) for a litre of tyre dressing that could last you 1-2 years depending on use.
> 
> By comparison 1 litre of Gtechniq T1 which has similar durability but is too greasy looking for me is £40 by comparison :doublesho
> 
> I know you are a big fan of the wet look type of tyre dressing so RD50 may not be the "one" for you bud.


Thanks Tip's for your help and honest guidance on here Tip's :thumb:

Tip's how do you know I like my tyre dressing as a wet look  you are correct all the way, I do


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Tip's for your help and honest guidance on here Tip's :thumb:
> 
> Tip's how do you know I like my tyre dressing as a wet look  you are correct all the way, I do


In that case, this tyre dressing has your name on it bud. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Tips, you bring so much to this great site.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> In that case, this tyre dressing has your name on it bud. :thumb:


You know your products well Tip's :thumb:

Does this give a very look to the tyres Tip's, any reviews on here buddie of this product in action on here :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Thanks Tips, you bring so much to this great site.


Aww shucks 

Like I've stated before, Espuma RD50 has been around for years and is a bit of a "pro detailers" trader secret.

I've just brought the attention of this great product back to the masses. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tip's what does RD 50 smell of, solvents at all...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> You know your products well Tip's :thumb:
> 
> Does this give a very look to the tyres Tip's, any reviews on here buddie of this product in action on here :thumb:


Plenty of reviews, just have a mooch around - it is wet, wet, wet - but I don't want to say too much as this is an Espuma RD50 thread. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tips, I meant you not the product mate but I am sure you knew what I meant.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Tip's what does RD 50 smell of, solvents at all...


Like a slightly sweeter smelling WD50


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Like a slightly sweeter smelling WD50


I honestly feel I have used this in the past, the one I used years ago smelt of wd- 40 and I could not track it down for years, this could be the one, but the one I used left a very wet look shine to the tyres 

Slightly sweeter smelling wd-40 sounds good to me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Come on Espuma RD50 fans, back me up y'all :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Come on Espuma RD50 fans, back me up y'all :thumb:


Dn't bring all the army here  it's only me here


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I honestly feel I have used this in the past, the one I used years ago smelt of wd- 40 and I could not track it down for years, this could be the one, but the one I used left a very wet look shine to the tyres
> 
> Slightly sweeter smelling wd-40 sounds good to me


Espuma RD50 is very glossy initially for a few days if you don't pat it down - but it settles down into a beautiful satin patina and stays like that for weeks.

It can give a different finish though, depending on the softness of the rubber compound tyres :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tips, I have no doubt this product will be amazing, just need to get my hands on some. Hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Dn't bring all the army here  it's only me here


I don't want to sound like a one man Espuma fanboy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Espuma RD50 is very glossy initially for a few days if you don't pat it down - but it settles down into a beautiful satin patina and stays like that for weeks.
> 
> It can give a different finish though, depending on the softness of the rubber compound tyres :thumb:


Tip's I'm sure I have used this dressing before in the trade, the smell scent of wd 40 is giving the clues to this dressing, do the motor trade use this at all Tip's, sorry for the long winded questions :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Tips, I have no doubt this product will be amazing, just need to get my hands on some. Hopefully I will soon.


Have a little read of the epic Espuma RD50 thread to confirm your suspicions. :thumb:

I'd get a brew on first. 

Plenty of picher evidence too.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Tip's I'm sure I have used this dressing before in the trade, the smell scent of wd 40 is giving the clues to this dressing, do the motor trade use this at all Tip's, sorry for the long winded questions :thumb:


It's a *trade only* product, if that helps :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Have a little read of the epic Espuma RD50 thread to confirm your suspicions. :thumb:
> 
> I'd get a brew on first.


Your right, I will go down stairs and make some Masala Chai then have a read


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Your right, I will go down stairs and make some Masala Chai then have a read


Trip - you've been on that thread before, mate.

I lost count after you posted it was the longest tyre thread ever about three times in it. :lol:

Good call on the masala chai, you'll need it for that thread. :thumb:

ps - add a couple of fish oil capsules to your daily supplement.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Espuma site is showing this as 30 per cent off until 30 November, when I added it to the cart it came up as £23.57. Still showing the 30 per cent off. Still too much product for one person.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Trip - you've been on that thread before, mate.
> 
> I lost count after you posted it was the longest tyre thread ever about three times in it. :lol:
> 
> ...


I think that thread will take me a month to read  1 of 84 Pages :lol:

Fish all capsules, think I will need to take a whole batch of supplements before I read your thread, it's a long one


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Espuma site is showing this as 30 per cent off until 30 November, when I added it to the cart it came up as £23.57. Still showing the 30 per cent off. Still too much product for one person.


Don't forget the £11+ delivery on top - it's been spotted cheaper on eBay and Amazon. :thumb:

You could always sell off what you don't need. :car:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Tips, group buy it is then,hopefully.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> Thanks Tips, group buy it is then,hopefully.


You won't have to wait long AndyCa, interest in RD50 is bubbling nicely on that thread. :thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep RD50 is ace ... An as tips says amazon is the best place to buy it at the minute , I got 5lts for £38 delivered 

I put it on my van as a test and after drive to London and back (500mile) you could still see the tyres had a slighlty darkened satin look to them ! I mean 500miles ! And it rained most of the time 

When you first apply it you do get a nice glossy sheen to the tyre which dies down to a nice darkened satin look after a few days , also I have found once the tyres have been hit with RD50 they much better the second time round 

Hope this helps 

Also Tips I think you need an RD50 T-shirt lol 

John


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

John.C said:


> Also Tips I think you need an RD50 T-shirt lol


John.C - I should have this printed on my t-shirt  










It could be my new avatar. :thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha ha do it lol


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

If that helps anyone who wants to know what it looks like,

Fantastic tyre dressing and a little goes along way


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> John.C - I should have this printed on my t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please.:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> Yes please.:thumb:


Poor Mario


----------

